# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  Sharp INTELLOS Automated Unmanned Ground Vehicle (A-UGV)

## Airicist

Contriburors:

Sharp Corporation

Autonomous Solutions Inc.

Website - sharpusa.com

youtube.com/@sharpintellosa-ugv6563

twitter.com/sharpintellos

linkedin.com/company/sharp-business

instagram.com/sharpintellos

----------


## Airicist

Sharp INTELLOS™ A-UGV - Automated unmanned ground vehicle demo

Published on Nov 4, 2016




> Sharp’s heritage of best-in-class engineering, high-quality manufacturing and efficient design continues with the Sharp INTELLOS™ Automated Unmanned Ground Vehicle (A-UGV). This breakthrough, autonomous robotic system can enhance outdoor surveillance, security, safety and maintenance inspections. By integrating with your other technologies, it augments a skilled guard force to provide comprehensive awareness - and help your organization meet the challenges of today’s ever-changing, highly demanding security landscape.

----------


## Airicist

Sharp INTELLOS™ A-UGV Journey

Published on Apr 3, 2017




> The journey to develop the Sharp INTELLOS A-UGV traveled on a path paved with these concepts: Best-in-class. Original. Technology. Reliability. Security. Engineering. Excellence. Innovation. Quality. Responsibility. From first thought to market unveil, Sharp Electronics has maintained clear focus to deliver robotic technology that could be applied in a positive way to improve security and in turn the world by helping people be safer.

----------

